# Wattwurm aufziehen



## angler1996 (11. November 2009)

Hallo und Petri an die Küste,
folgende Frage: Der Wattwurm ist ja nun mal länger als der Haken. 
Wie weit darf/ soll das Wurmende noch überstehen ( also über den Hakenbogen) und dort frei rumbaumeln?
Gibt es dazu allgemeingültiges oder hilft nur die Tageslust der Fische zu ergründen?
Schon mal Danke.
Gruß A.


----------



## JanS (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

Also bei mir steht der nie über. Geht doch im Flug nur kaputt. Ich ziehe in der Regel 2 auf und lasse die Hakenspitze frei.


----------



## sunny (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

Ich lass da garnichts überstehen. Der Wurm wird so weit aufgezogen, dass die Hakenspitze freiliegt. Alles was übersteht wird dem Wurf nicht standhalten. Der Wurm würde gnadenlos auseinander gerissen werden.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

Ich ziehe mein Wurm immer über die Schenkel (Spitze natürlich frei) weil meine Haken eingeclipt werden. Mit Wurm übern Hakenbogen wird der Wurm ja sonst sofort zerfetzt beim auswerfen.


----------



## taz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

Moin,

wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde sollte der Köder nicht runterbaumeln, weil er beim Wurf zerfetzt wird. Es sei denn Du wirfst nur 10m weit, aber das wird wohle her nciht der Fall sein in der Brandung...

Du kannst den Wurm/die Würmer ruhig über den Haken hinaus auf die Mundschnur ziehen... Wenn Du vermeiden möchtest, dass die Würmer zu weit nach oben rutschen auf der Schnur und dabei über die Lockperlen rutschen (wenn du kleine Perlen verwendest), dann kauf Dir Pailetten (Angelladen oder Bastelladen Deines Vertauens) und setze eine Pailette zwischen Haken und Lockperlen. Die Pailette verhindert, dass der Wurm über die Lockperlen zu weit nach oben ruscht...

Hakenspitze am besten immer frei lassen, wenn der wurm aufgezogen ist, wurde ja auch bereits erwähnt.

Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



taz schrieb:


> Es sei denn Du wirfst nur 10m weit, aber das wird wohle her nciht der Fall sein in der Brandung...


 
da wo du dein avartar-bildchen aufgenommen hast reicht das meißtens schon|rolleyes:m 
|wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

langsam von hinten den stab ins weiche einführen und dann ganz gefühlvoll über den schenckel streifen ! aufpassen das nicht zuviel saftinhalt verloren geht ! soll ja nicht vor dem eintritt auslaufen denn sonst bringt das nix !!!!!!!!!!!!! ist es erstmal im nassen wird der inhalt seine wirkung entfalten !!#h


----------



## taz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> da wo du dein avartar-bildchen aufgenommen hast reicht das meißtens schon|rolleyes:m
> |wavey:



Öhm, also ehrlichgesagt habe ich noch nie auf 10m Entfernung gefischt in der Brandung, selbst an der Belitz-Werft nicht! Das schon ein bischen nah finde ich... hab auch noch nie jemanden gesehen, der es getan hat und dann auch noch gefangen hat...

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



taz schrieb:


> Öhm, also ehrlichgesagt habe ich noch nie auf 10m Entfernung gefischt in der Brandung, selbst an der Belitz-Werft nicht! Das schon ein bischen nah finde ich... hab auch noch nie jemanden gesehen, der es getan hat und dann auch noch gefangen hat...
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus


 
oh da gab es schon viele ( gewaltwurf aber das blei landete bei 10 m  durch extrem tüdel ) und platte von bis zu 50 cm gefangen |wavey:


----------



## taz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> oh da gab es schon viele ( gewaltwurf aber das blei landete bei 10 m  durch extrem tüdel ) und platte von bis zu 50 cm gefangen |wavey:



|bigeyes
Ok, das ist natürlich krass... aber sicherlich eher die Ausnahme.

Ich werde am Montag wahrscheinlich mal wieder nach Als fahren, mal sehen ob da noch ein paar Platte wohnen :q

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

Uff, da meinste glatt, du bist im Beate Uhse Forum...
#d#d#d


Quappenjäger schrieb:


> langsam von hinten den stab ins weiche einführen und dann ganz gefühlvoll über den schenckel streifen ! aufpassen das nicht zuviel saftinhalt verloren geht ! soll ja nicht vor dem eintritt auslaufen denn sonst bringt das nix !!!!!!!!!!!!! ist es erstmal im nassen wird der inhalt seine wirkung entfalten !!#h


Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das Zitat als Ganzes oder nur bis zum ersten Ausrufezeichen verwende, aber selbstverständlich ist das verhaftet!!!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> oh da gab es schon viele ( gewaltwurf aber das blei landete bei 10 m durch extrem tüdel ) und platte von bis zu 50 cm gefangen |wavey:


 
joar also da reihe ich mich so einfach mal ein. kommt ja nicht von ungefähr das ich das so geschrieben habe.
grade im sund bis nach miramar bringt weite oft weniger als plumpsangeln. 10 - 20 meter und man fängt sogar in der flut von minidorschen noch platte.

na in diesem sinne:

schöne grüße|wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

steinwarder auch schon gehabt . strammer wind von vorne und per unterhandwurf auf max. 20 m dorsche bis 60 cm gefangen !!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

ja ist oft so....ich traue es mich allerdings nur im sund weil es dort so oft schon klappte...teilweise konnte ich nachts noch mein blei einschlagen sehen... und ich war dort schon mit der watbüx unterwegs....von daher kenn ich den grund.
60er auf 20 m is schon ne feine sache....erlebt man ja auch oft beim seebrückenangeln:
aufm kopf wird nichts geholt und auf halber brückenlänge ziehen sie zwischen den sandbänken ohne ende.


----------



## taz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Uff, da meinste glatt, du bist im Beate Uhse Forum...
> #d#d#d
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das Zitat als Ganzes oder nur bis zum ersten Ausrufezeichen verwende, aber selbstverständlich ist das verhaftet!!!



|supergri
Auf jeden Fall ein heisser Kandidat!

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Klaus S. (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



taz schrieb:


> |supergri
> Auf jeden Fall ein heisser Kandidat!



Naja, finde das Ganze sieht eher so aus als ob da einer gerne Boardferkel werden möchte. #c

10 Meter vom Ufer hab ich noch nie geangelt, wie macht ihr das denn mit der Rute im Dreibein? Kontakt mit den Blei aufnehmen und bisschen Spannung auf die Schnur geben und schon ist man wieder an Land?? 20-30 Meter hab ich auch schon gefischt aber 10 Meter noch nicht... hab schon Probleme auf 20 Meter zu werfen. Voll durchziehen geht leichter....


----------



## Bellyboater (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mein Wurm immer über die Schenkel...



Wobei das doch auch fast ne Verhaftung wert wäre


----------



## Klaus S. (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wobei das doch auch fast ne Verhaftung wert wäre



Nicht aus den Zusammenhang reissen... #6


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

Da hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht...:q #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wattwurm aufziehen*

moin moin, ihr habt vielleicht sorgen!!!#d

die beschreibung hat doch den nagel auf den kopf getroffen
und lustig war es auch noch... muss man erst mal hinbekommen...von mir ein großes :m

gruß an alle


----------

